# I love my wife...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is a positive thread, I've been waiting for the right time to post something like this despite all our issues because to be honest I feel like sh-t when I come on here and all I ever mention is her bad sides to the point that some people wonder why I'm even married to her...

Anyways, there are a lot of good things about my wife. The first great (and terrible) thing however, is that she's no pushover. She stands up for herself and her views and doesn't give a sh-t if I blow up in her face she won't back down when it comes to what is important to her. Ironically, this has SAVED our marriage from spiralling downhill when I kept trying to pimp her out. She stood her ground and told me to go fk myself lol

She is very loving and affectionate, and although we have problems when it comes to our sexual frequency, on the good days (or after make-up sex), she's perfect. She listens, she understands, she is sensitive and really makes me feel loved and understood.

She does truly take care of her responsibilities without a flaw, the house is almost always spotless, her ideas for homemaking were excellent (though a bit pricey) and has helped me build a home worthy of a family. I always have fresh shirts to wear, always have a nice made bed to sleep in and she even cleans out the trash from my man-cave which is my responsibility but she shows initiative in this. She always takes our daughter out which is good because I don't want my daughter to grow up stuck in the house.

Hell and that's just the big things, there are little things too, she can be stubborn, but most of the time she's reasonable (especially after sex), she can be manipulative but when we're both in agreement and working as a team, hell she's freakin useful lol!!! 

Not only that, but she is loyal, consistent, and very trustworthy in this. I have tried many times to find fault in her because to be honest for years I never expected such a beautiful woman could possibly be loyal to one man especially with her sex drive! Not one red flag, not one sign of infidelity, complete and 100% transparency without me even asking. She has nothing to hide, which does (ironically) make ME feel like sh-t because I have things to hide (such as TAM...)

I know if I break down she'll always be there for me but I limit myself because I don't want to appear weak in front of her. I know full well she loves me even though even to this day I seriously have no idea why. In the end I can't see myself moving on or even having an affair after the 7 yrs I've known her.

I love her enough that no matter what the world throws at us my heart will always be hers and vice versa. We have survived so much together and prevailed, it has only made us stronger. We have a lot of fun together, we play, we tease, we share hobbies, we even wrestle (and fk later)!

The passion has been there since forever, I can't stop loving her, and even though she has issues - I do too, but regardless, we're a team, and we love each other. We WILL solve them no matter what, as we have done for the last 7 years. I truly love my wife, so please, don't think too harsh of her (it's strange really, I'm protective of her at the same time I'm complaining about her!!!)


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm glad for you. It's good to count your blessings. Make sure you tell her some of these things.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I might... wait...

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 
:rofl:

Expressing myself on a forum is easy, expressing my feelings in RL is a constant problem for me and I try to improve and have so far but I'm never comfortable expressing deep love (unless after sex - GOOD sex not this routine sh-t!)


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Take your post above, cut the paragraphs apart, and once a week stick one in a place she'll find it. Maybe reword it a little, def take out the part about TAM. That should do the trick. 
She needs to know. Maybe the sex will be less...routine?
And a flower or two doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Fk flowers, I'm allergic, I'll sniffle and cough in her face while delivering them. And no, it'll never be less routine without counselling which thankfully we are doing NOW - it's been YEARS I've been complaining that my wife literally eats me fking alive.

YET I LOVE HER SO MUCH WTF?!?!?! lol
And I'm not good with love letters, have too much pride, bleh! I'd rather say it to her face! lol
Which... well, fine, I hardly ever do but meh... it's not very easy for me


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I love your initial post, RD!!! Good job in expressing your thoughts and love towards your wife.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> This is a positive thread, I've been waiting for the right time to post something like this despite all our issues because to be honest I feel like sh-t when I come on here and all I ever mention is her bad sides to the point that some people wonder why I'm even married to her...
> 
> *Anyways, there are a lot of good things about my wife. The first great (and terrible) thing however, is that she's no pushover. She stands up for herself and her views and doesn't give a sh-t if I blow up in her face she won't back down when it comes to what is important to her.* Ironically, this has SAVED our marriage from spiralling downhill when I kept trying to pimp her out. She stood her ground and told me to go fk myself lol


^^^^^^^^
This part here is my wife ,she stands up for herself and is no pushover. She could be really stubborn at times [ lol ] but I love her!

Best wishes to both of you.......


----------

